# help abcess and paralized legs



## frogorf (Jul 16, 2008)

I apologize in advance for no pictures. 
I have been on the road for the past 3 days and had my man taking care of my frogs. I returned this evening to find one of my Galacts not well. she has an abcess on her jaw line about the size of a grain of rice and her back legs are paralized. I immediatly removed her and put her in a quarintine tub. She is still perky, tries to hunt with no results. I am thinking bacteria infection?? I have no vet close by. Any help would be appreciated. Is a soak in triple sulfa dilution a good idea? Or should I do something else.
Back ground on frogs...
Rapshy calcium plus every feeding. Fed 1 time daily. 
misting 2x daily
Water change daily
temp 75 to 78
humidity 80 to 90%
5 frogs in 100 gallon


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

frogorf said:


> I apologize in advance for no pictures.
> *I have been on the road for the past 3 days and had my man taking care of my frogs. I returned this evening to find one of my Galacts not well. she has an abcess on her jaw line about the size of a grain of rice and her back legs are paralized.* I immediatly removed her and put her in a quarintine tub. She is still perky, tries to hunt with no results. I am thinking bacteria infection?? I have no vet close by. Any help would be appreciated. Is a soak in triple sulfa dilution a good idea? Or should I do something else.
> Back ground on frogs...
> Rapshy calcium plus every feeding. Fed 1 time daily.
> ...


Forgive me but, would this be evident prior to the 3 day trip? Could this spring up, to this degree, over the course of 3 days? I am not trying to "bash" the OP, rather get some insight as to how fast something like this can come on. 

JBear


----------



## frogorf (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats just it Jbear...It wasnt there. I checked ALL of my frogs before I left. but thanks for the help....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Could there have been an injury while you were away?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

With warmth and high humidity, infections can pop up very quick.Try consulting Dr. Frye online and see if he can help .


----------



## frogorf (Jul 16, 2008)

Dr.Frye answerd me today about what I should do. It just sucks that our herp vet closed his doors 2 years ago.Then it wouldn't be so much of a guessing game. Anyways Update....still perky shes hunting today and actually catching her food. Back legs are still not moving. 

Is my humidity really to high?....I honestly had no idea that could have been the cause of all this!! excuse me while I go bash my head against a wall for being so ummm whats the word I am looking for?? Ignorant? It shouldn't be our pets who suffer for our short comings.

Thanks alot fellow herpers.Your input is muchly appreciated.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> With warmth and high humidity, infections can pop up very quick.Try consulting Dr. Frye online and see if he can help .


Hey Bill, can the high humidity itself cause quick infections, or is it more about overly wet substrates? I knew that saturated substrates could cause infections. In either case, I use passive vents on all my vivs.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I cannot say if the humidity is too high as I can't see the tank to judge this. I am simply saying that those conditions can lead to very rapid growth of bacteria and fungus.Any bump or wound is a potential site of infection , we just need to be observant and use our best judgement for their care, Bill


----------



## frogorf (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok I know it might be silly to revive this post but I couldn't help it. My girl lived and is 100% now. Her legs function normally and the abscess has vanished. except for a tiny scare as a reminder. She has started to lay eggs a few infertile clutches. Not to concerned about that. I didn't get her for breeding. Tads would be a welcome bonus. 

Happy Holidays


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats,it's always good to hear when something goes well! 

Did you ever find out for sure what it was and what did you do to treat her?


----------



## frogorf (Jul 16, 2008)

Oddlot: 

I ended up taking her on a 3hr road trip to an exotic vet clinic. She has dealt with frogs before, but mine was her first Dart. 
Turns out my girl got a lesion on the inside of her mouth that abscessed and ruptured on the outside. I actually got lucky that it ruptured outside. Inside would have been fatal because she'd be drinking poison. The paralysation of the back legs, she said was basically toxic shock syndrome. She used a fancy word I don't remember. 
Dr. Materi. prescribed some topical antibiotics and cleaning of the wound site 2x's a day. With saline solution. 
She was very worried about the leg paralysis and hinted at putting her down. But really I wasn't driving 3 hrs and paying vet fees not to try. 
So throughout the whole ordeal my girl never lost interest in hunting, came to expect the daily cleanings and to my surprise held still for them after a few weeks. Her toes started twitching about 2 weeks later. And about the 8th week she could almost bend her knees. 4 months she was almost normal. A little shaky at the hop, but she could walk fairly well.
I think it was the 8th or 9th month she was good to go back in with the group.
As a side note. the most difficult thing was helping her with her sheds. precision magnifying glass and steady hands.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm glad everything worked out for you,usually when you here things like this,they don't turn out so well.I'm sure this one will always remain a little more extra special to you because of the whole ordeal  sort of a little froggy bonding.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

frogorf said:


> Oddlot:
> 
> I ended up taking her on a 3hr road trip to an exotic vet clinic. She has dealt with frogs before, but mine was her first Dart.
> Turns out my girl got a lesion on the inside of her mouth that abscessed and ruptured on the outside. I actually got lucky that it ruptured outside. Inside would have been fatal because she'd be drinking poison. The paralysation of the back legs, she said was basically toxic shock syndrome. She used a fancy word I don't remember.
> ...


Wow! You are awesome!! Thanks for coming back to this thread to give us an update


----------

